# Jeremiah Burroughs - Spots of the Godly and of the Wicked - AVAILABLE



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 7, 2006)

Its ready!

Click here to order: http://www.lulu.com/content/309498

Deuteronomy 32:5, "œTheir spot is not the spot of his children." 







"This is the best book I've read in a long time." Therese McMahon

[Edited on 7-7-2006 by C. Matthew McMahon]

[Edited on 7-8-2006 by C. Matthew McMahon]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Mayflower (Jul 9, 2006)

Dear Math,

Great to have this work been reprinted!

When will this works be aviable by reformation hertiage books ?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 9, 2006)

> Its ready!
> 
> Click here to order: http://www.lulu.com/content/309498


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Jul 9, 2006)

looks good!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> Dear Math,
> 
> Great to have this work been reprinted!
> ...



Jay knows about it. It should not be long.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 10, 2006)

**BUMP**


----------

